
NSA Allegedly Spies On International Credit Card Transactions - ghosh
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/15/nsa-allegedly-spies-on-international-credit-card-transactions/
======
benologist
Standard AOL rewording.

[http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/spiegel-
exclusive-...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/spiegel-exclusive-
nsa-spies-on-international-bank-transactions-a-922276.html)

